# Arboreal python viv.



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

All the plants are orchids, mostly from PNG area, same as the green tree python's native habitat.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

this is excellent, can't wait till it grows in! I have wanted to do more horizontally oriented displays for arboreals like phyllomedusa for a while now and this is a great example of it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

This is awesome... and practical too! Nice job.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow I really like the look of that tank. Got any videos?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

We need more people like you to change the perception of how snakes should be kept. Good friggen job! Keep adding more branches over time if anything! Maybe even a some large size leaf litter on the bottom, and a black coating on the back to really make the snake and orchids POP.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! No vids yet!


----------



## porkfish66 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! You leaving the overflow in so you can change it back to a fish tank?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool! I would make a clay background and plant it plus add a couple inches of leaf litter. This is still one of the best snake displays ive seen even without a background and ground tho


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great! are you gonna ad a substrate?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

No substrate, I like the bare bottom makes it easy to clean and sterilize.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

wont the snake tear up and always be laying all over the plants to potentially never recover?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope. She never lays on them. She's been in there a few months now and hasn't really bothered them at all.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, the HerpKeeper has been an AWESOME investment so far.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

First orchid to bloom: Bulbophyllum longisepalum, one of my rarest species from Eastern PNG.


----------



## DigitalAquatics (Dec 3, 2009)

VERY nice looking setup!


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

All buds open.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Crazy looking flowers there. Nice job!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Just wondering what you're doing for ventallation?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

yea, I would def keep the bottom bare as well
what size is the tank?
do you take him/her out to feed somewhere else or feed there?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Quaz said:


> Just wondering what you're doing for ventallation?


Here's how the ventilation works. Notice in the back center is an overflow column from when this was once a reef tank. There are two hole drilled in the bottom glass within that column. I sealed a waterproof fan inside a PVC electrical box using great stuff foam and mounted it to a bulkhead I installed in one of the overflow holes. The fan runs 15 minutes every hour or so to exchange the air inside the tank. 

Pics:


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

HerpKeeper NET Logging:


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

really cool. Nice back log and easy to read


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

This is neat!

I totally dig the Bulbophyllum!


Todd


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

This is really impressive! Great looking Viv. I personally love that there is nothing on the ground. Having kept them in the past, I know there is no need unless you plan on breeding in which you only have a small change. This will be a very sanitary viv being so easy to clean! Nice looking orchids too. I wonder how they will hold up at night when he or she is on the move. Nice looking snake.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

wow. those datalogger images really brought out the engineer in me. suddenly my current system of analog timers and hand misting seems completely barbaric and not at all good enough.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

ChrisATX said:


> HerpKeeper NET Logging:


I didn't know the herpkeeper could do that. I think it's amazing also how you can access it while your away also if you get the module for it. Having one of these would give great peace of mind while away. Good thing for me tax season is among us!


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Brandon C said:


> This is really impressive! Great looking Viv. I personally love that there is nothing on the ground. Having kept them in the past, I know there is no need unless you plan on breeding in which you only have a small change. This will be a very sanitary viv being so easy to clean! Nice looking orchids too. I wonder how they will hold up at night when he or she is on the move. Nice looking snake.


Thanks Brandon, it's funny, she's actually really particular about going around the plants and dodging them. I've had her for 4 months now and she hasn't destroyed a thing.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is that the cell phone app for the herpkeeper?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep. It is.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I see your on AT&T so it's most likely an Iphone. Do they make it for Android?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, it's an iphone, I have no idea whether they make one for android. Go on the digital aquatics forums and ask.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Cant see the photos...


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry about the photos guys, I don't have a flickr pro account so sometimes I have to cull older pics.


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

ur photos are dead


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Any updates on the snake and vivarium?


----------

